# MOdena Figurita cross



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

Here are some pics.

http://picasaweb.google.com/chino.van.ly/FOrDaryl

HOPE YOU LIKE THEM.
CHris


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a strange cross. The bird is pretty though. Which breed was the Dad and which was the Mom?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Chris,
Thanks a bunch. OMG, what a little tuffy he is. Still gonna make a super pet with spoiling and hand fed treats, you just wait and see.
Daryl


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Interesting markings. Wonder if it will change after a molt?


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

Im glad everyone likes him. His dad is an gazzi opal modena and the hen is pure white. Im sure you will spoil him silly daryl.


Chris


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What an interesting combination, they sure are cute!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Particularly love the tail pattern, gorgeous! Was your hen the modena and the male the figurita?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

No, the hen was the figurita. Cock bird was the modena.
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> No, the hen was the figurita. Cock bird was the modena.
> Daryl


Hey Daryl, 

Wow, that must have been one very difficult mating, I can't even imagine! Not what I expected at all.


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hey Daryl,
> 
> Wow, that must have been one very difficult mating, I can't even imagine! Not what I expected at all.


Actually it was an accident. I was told the fig was a cock bird. Then they mated up and laid. I fostered the baby to a homer pair cause i wanted to see what would come out of it. 

Chris


----------

